
Sgrep (sorted grep) - networked
http://sgrep.sourceforge.net/
======
meowface
Please don't link to Sourceforge projects. They distribute adware/malware.

~~~
mehrzad
Even on Linux packages?

~~~
meowface
I'm guessing probably not, but on principle it still seems like a bad idea.
I'm not going to buy someone's fresh bagels if they've knowingly sold me (and
millions of others) moldy, rotting baguettes to increase their own revenue.

------
justinsaccount
the GNU version of look(1) does this:

    
    
      NAME
         look — display lines beginning with a given string
    
         -b      Use a binary search on the given word list. If you are ignoring case with -f or ignoring non-alphanumeric characters with -d, the file must
                 be sorted in the same way. Please note that these options are the default if no filename is given. See sort(1) for more information on
                 sorting files.

~~~
emmelaich
Yes, it's surprising how many people are not aware of look(1).

To be fair, neither 'man -k search' or 'man -k binary' return it as a match.

